# [SOLVED] Cant set up my resolution



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hello, I cant get my monitor to 1920x1080 resolution. I just installed a driver for it and when I select resolution and press apply it just goes black screen and when I press enter it goes back to 1600x1200

Monitor: LG Flatron w2243s


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Cant set up my resolution*

Shouldn't need a driver. The "generic PnP" Windows driver will work just fine. All a specific driver really does is change the name (ie: "LG Flatron w2243s" instead of "generic PnP").

In any event, uninstall the driver, reboot, and test.

You may also want to update/reinstall the video drivers. These type of issues are most often video driver related and not the monitor "driver".


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Cant set up my resolution*

Hi there,

Besides the monitor, what is the brand/model of your computer video card?


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Cant set up my resolution*

I tried to reinstall the ati driver and the same..

My gpu is HD 4300/4500 series


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Cant set up my resolution*

Is your computer an OEM notebook? Maybe it's driver won't handle resolutions beyond the native resolution of its internal screen.


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Cant set up my resolution*

No its desktop PC also it worked before...I jsut formatted my PC.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Cant set up my resolution*

Hi there,

is your PC connected to the monitor via VGA, DVI, or HDMI?


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Cant set up my resolution*

It is VGA.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Cant set up my resolution*

What resolution do you get with the standard Windows driver? Did you install the latest AMD driver from either the AMD site or Windows Update? What operating system are you using? Make sure that you get the appropriate driver for your OS. Also, check to see if LG has a monitor driver for your OS.


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Cant set up my resolution*

I dont remember starting resolution. I installed latest AMD drivers and all windows updates. Windows 7 32 bit. Also I added LG driver already.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Cant set up my resolution*

When you reformatted did you install the motherboard drivers including the "chipset driver"?


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Cant set up my resolution*

Well I have never even did that before, I just install amd drivers and thats it.

My mobo is MS 7529


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Cant set up my resolution*

Depending on how old the cd is you might want to go to mfgr site and download and install the newest drivers and always start with the chipset driver.


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Cant set up my resolution*

Ok I understand. Can you help me wich one is the right one for me?

Here is the list after I selected my mobo:

MSI BIOS for MSI Motherboards MS-7529


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Cant set up my resolution*

That is for a bios and we are not even talking about that. You flash a bios when you have an issue that bios flash will fix and no other time.
I have to know your hardware to send you to the right place.


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Cant set up my resolution*

Ok I see, what all you actually need?

System: MS-7529
CPU: Pentium dual core
GPU: Radeon HD 4300/4500 series


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Cant set up my resolution*

try the driver here Legacy


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Cant set up my resolution*

Did that, the same problem still...


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Cant set up my resolution*



slayerdeath555 said:


> Ok I see, what all you actually need?
> 
> System: MS-7529
> CPU: Pentium dual core
> GPU: Radeon HD 4300/4500 series


The motherboard has to have another model number that one is getting me nowhere except to the bios update for some reason. Most MSI boards have more than one model number which I have never understood. Rin this and tell me what that gives you for motherboard:
http://downloads.tomsguide.com/SIW,0301-3552.html


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Cant set up my resolution*

Ok this show a lot of information wich is very good 

Manufacturer	MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO.,LTD
Model	G31TM-P21 (MS-7529)


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Cant set up my resolution*

Chipset driver should be here after you select your operating system.

MSI USA - Computer, Laptop, Notebook, Desktop, Mainboard, Graphics and more


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Cant set up my resolution*

Are you sure that is AMD board as I see it as INtel. What version of Windows and 64 bit or 32 bit?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Cant set up my resolution*

The G31 is a Intel board, which means there must be a ATI video card installed.

I would install all the drivers from the MSI D/L page(be sure to select Win 7 32 bit) and then reinstall the ATI legacy video drivers.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Cant set up my resolution*

The SIW will show slayerdeath if you look under Video card also and MPR has the right place to go for you for the drivers, thanks. If you don't know if 32 bit or 64 bit right click "My Computer" and choose "Properties" and the screen that comes up will tell you version.


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Cant set up my resolution*



Wrench97 said:


> The G31 is a Intel board, which means there must be a ATI video card installed.
> 
> I would install all the drivers from the MSI D/L page(be sure to select Win 7 32 bit) and then reinstall the ATI legacy video drivers.


I just did that and its still the same..


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Cant set up my resolution*

What is shown for the actual Video card model now?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Cant set up my resolution*

And you installed the chipset driver first? Do we know for sure the system is 32 bit though it sounds like it should be?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Cant set up my resolution*



slayerdeath555 said:


> I dont remember starting resolution. I installed latest AMD drivers and all windows updates. Windows 7 32 bit. Also I added LG driver already.


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Cant set up my resolution*



Wrench97 said:


> What is shown for the actual Video card model now?


ATI Radeon HD 4350, code name RV710.



Rich-M said:


> And you installed the chipset driver first? Do we know for sure the system is 32 bit though it sounds like it should be?


Correct, yes.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Cant set up my resolution*

This will be the Video driver> Legacy

Make sure the monitor is hooked up to the card and not the motherboard port.


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Cant set up my resolution*

I just reinstalled with this one and the same problem...


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Cant set up my resolution*

This is getting tough and you are sure you got that resolution before? I don't see any reason left.


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Cant set up my resolution*

Yeh I know...Yes before I reformatted my PC I was always on 1920x1080...now as I try to set it I get the black screen and I have to press enter (revert).


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Cant set up my resolution*

What refresh rate is set when you go to 1920x1080


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Cant set up my resolution*

I even formatted my computer again and the same problem 



Wrench97 said:


> What refresh rate is set when you go to 1920x1080


I dont know, where can I see that?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Cant set up my resolution*

Right click on the desktop> Screen Resolution> then Advanced Settings, you should then see a dialog box with a tab labeled ATI Control panel(I don't have a ATI system to look at right now to give you the exact title) it should list the refresh rate along with the resolution settings.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Cant set up my resolution*

Easier this way:
Control Panel, Display,Screen Resolution, Advanced Settings,Monitor


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Cant set up my resolution*

Ok I found, it is set to 30 Hz.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Cant set up my resolution*

Does the monitor tag say 30 or 60 mhz for it's default refresh rate?
Most are 60 mhz.


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Cant set up my resolution*



Wrench97 said:


> Does the monitor tag say 30 or 60 mhz for it's default refresh rate?
> Most are 60 mhz.


Woww, ok I made it to 1920x1080 while I was searching for my default refresh rate 

In Catalyst Control Center I went to properties (VGA Display) and Maximum resolution was set to 1600x1200, I just set that to 1920x1080 and now its working 

Thanks a lot to everyone for sticking with me through this. :thumb:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Good to hear you figured it out thanks for letting us know the solution


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Ah that makes sense, never thought of that.Why not mark this "solved" in the first post under "Thread Tools".


----------

